# Corn snake eggs have dents in them



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

Is this normal? It's one all of them. I've checked his they are fertile and they are so was wondering is this normal?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

How old are they?


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

2 days


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Can mean they are dehydrated. try uping the humidity in the tub they are in.


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

Ok thank you  I've made the vermiculite damper.. Will they still hatch?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Just keep an eye on them. make sure you dont have the verm to wet. they should plump up when they re hydrate. this is only my first season breeding corns so im know expert. my first clutch looked like i would get none. but 3 have hatched so far. moss helps keep humidity well in the tubs to


----------



## Jadeee (May 19, 2012)

Ok thanks alot x


----------

